# Bbq cartoon



## hambone1950 (Feb 11, 2013)

A friend posted this on my Facebook page today , thought you all might appreciate it.
From a page called mommy needs vodka.













b1c125dbc5d584322c3b169e469791fa_zps1a7498be.jpg



__ hambone1950
__ Feb 11, 2013


----------



## black (Feb 11, 2013)

z


----------

